#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Τα ινστιτούτα αισθητικής σε ποια κατηγορία κτηρίων υπάγονται κατά τον ΚΕΝΑΚ

## vasont

Τα ιστιτούτα αισθητικής σε ποια κατηγορία κτιρίων ανήκουν στον ΚΕ.ΝΑ.Κ ;

----------


## Xάρης

Η γυναίκα μου που δεν είναι μηχανικός λέει ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο στα κομμωτήρια.
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί της. Μπορώ κι αλλιώς; :Γέλιο:

----------

